# iBook G4 boot CD problem



## m1chb3ltr3 (Jan 15, 2014)

I have an i*B*ook *G*4 (*P*ower*B*ook 6,5) with a 1.2 *GH*z processor and 512 *MB**.* *R*ight now *it* is running *T*iger and it runs pretty decent*.* *A*fter googling around for another *OS* in case that *I* need it for *an* emergency *I* decided to try *D*ebian and it was a big di*s*a*pp*ointment for me. *I'm* not an expert or anything in Unix but *I'm* willing to learn, so i decided to join the dark side (bsd FreeBSD), but *I'm* having a problem while trying to install freebsd FreeBSD on my machine*.* *I* have tr*ied* freebsd FreeBSD 9.2 and freebsd FreeBSD 7.2.(sorry for my bad english :x ). _[ Improve it -- Mod. ]_


----------



## sossego (Jan 19, 2014)

The first picture shows a CD error. Try grabbing an old Ubuntu PowerPC liveCD and see if it boots.


----------



## redchard (Feb 5, 2014)

Are you trying to set up a "dual-boot" with Tiger and *nix?


----------

